# my next p99



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

will be a compact and WILL NOT HAVE ANY FRIGGIN SCRATCHES, DENTS, PAINT WEARS because i will be purchasing it in person and with eagle eyes next time..

lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Man, take the slide apart and send those 2 parts off  - Just do it - U will feel much better - $15 or $20. U'll just irritate yourself otherwise. 

He has a quick turnaround.

A guy on the Beretta Forum used to send hammers and sears to be hard chromed. So, Tripp does small parts. Call him and ask how much those 2 parts will be - Give hime your credit card over the phone. Then, mail the 2 parts off with a letter instructing what ya want to do.

You'll be pissed until U do :smt177 

:mrgreen:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

so once the slide comes off....those two parts..the decocker and the part with the scratch can be separated?????

the only part that was scratched was the part near the loaded chamber indicator...

i may just do it...


i'm gonna check out that site that does this..


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

just checked out TRIPP'S website..and price list..

it seems this would fall under category of slide parts?? $95 bucks!!! sheesh

REFINISHING PRICES: COBRA CHROME AND/OR COBRA COAT

(effective 3-1-06)



Complete steel frame pistol including barrel 210.00

Complete steel frame pistol less barrel 180.00



Complete steel frame compensated pistol 235.00



Complete aluminum frame pistol including barrel 210.00

Complete aluminum frame pistol less frame 180.00



Complete polymer frame pistol including barrel 180.00

Complete polymer frame pistol less barrel 150.00



Slide and slide parts 95.00

Slide & Barrel special 135.00

Frame and frame parts 115.00

Barrel only 55.00



Individual small parts each 6.00

Plate magwell 25.00

Desert Eagle (surcharge) 125.00

Mask/preserve staked-on or integral front sight 35.00

Stripping hard chrome complete pistol 45.00


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i take that back.....

it could only be $6 ..hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, $6 each....

Yes, I have taken the striker out myself, which gets the decocker button out. There are pics for that in the gunsmithing area of the Walther section - I used that. I needa look at those vids...

And, there are also pics of the extractor thing as well. And, between that and the vids, U should be good to go.

If U really do prefer it black (the slide), and U don't plan to holster the gun (which will give U holster wear), then pay that $12 and send it off (those 2 parts). I'll bet U get it back in 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

do you think if i just send the whole slide and just ask them to repair ONLY THAT SCRATCH near the loaded chamber indicator, that they will just do that part only...NOT THE ENTIRE SLIDE..which costs almost 100 bucks..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The scratch is on the extractor itself, right? NOT the slide (it was hard to see in the pic)?

If it is on the extractor - watch JEnglishes 1st vid. I just finished watching it. Even I can do it 

I'd send that in and the decocker button. I wouldn'ts end in the entire slide if it were me. But I guess U could. U risk them scratching the slide


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes..it's on the extractor but geesh..i just saw jenglish's first video again...and that's got a lot of parts (small parts...yikes!!) involved..
if i am luck i may be able to take apart the pieces but i won't be able to put them back together..that's my concern....he makes it look like a tease.

i think i will send the whole slide.....and just write them a note saying..

PLEASE DO NOT SCRATCH MY SLIDE...OR ELSE!!! LOL..

seriously..i would not be able to put that back together...and if i did..
the gun won't shoot i know it......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I took out the striker - and I know zero about gun smithing - that vid really makes the extractor removal look easy. I plan to do it soon to clean that area.

But, go ahead and call and give them your credit card # and tell them what U want to do. Then, send it off and write a note explaining what ya want. Make sure to highlight that U only want those 2 parts done (in yellow or pink).

I'll bet that they can help U.


----------

